

Is Twitter pulling a Facebook? - daveying99
http://www.businessinsider.com/holy-cow-did-fred-wilson-drop-a-bombshell-on-twitter-app-makers-today-2010-4

======
JereCoh
Facebook stated at previous F8s that it wasn't interested in expanding beyond
its current feature sets and that it had invested in APIs so that developers
would build the features they couldn't/wouldn't for whatever reason. Twitter
needs to make some statement on this or these rumors will have a chilling
effect.

